# Old receptacle



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Yep, they used to be pretty common. Your dog wants to go outside or he is going to pee on your bed...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm glad you two can see them.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Worf say's "Back off, she's taken"


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

And I thought stab ins were relatively new. Then again, it wouldn't be that old would it? Considering it's 3 prong?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I like how it says "white" on it. Not so white anymore.


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I think that whites is the side the neutral goes on, since there are no colored screws.


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> Worf say's "Back off, she's taken"



Eddie wants to know if he can come over for a little visit.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

jza said:


> I like how it says "white" on it. Not so white anymore.




:blink::laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

partyman97_3 said:


> Eddie wants to know if he can come over for a little visit.


Kelly girl said yes. 
But the 2 pups wanna watch the old girl get it. They said she's an old b!tch and needs some.


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Lol, We will be right over.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

1960's era back stab only GE duplex receptacle. I actually have two brand new ones in their boxes I found in a basement.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> 1960's era back stab only GE duplex receptacle. I actually have two brand new ones in their boxes I found in a basement.



Waiting for the right hack job to come along so you can use them....?:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Waiting for the right hack job to come along so you can use them....?:whistling2::laughing:


 along with a brown fiberglass box and some 12/2 al scraps . might be able to set up something for a blaze.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> along with a brown fiberglass box and some 12/2 al scraps . might be able to set up something for a blaze.



I still have probably 10 or 20 old brown cut in boxes at the shop. Been there longer than I have.:laughing:

A brown box like this right?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> along with a brown fiberglass box and some 12/2 al scraps . might be able to set up something for a blaze.



Brown fiberglass will simply _allow_ a fire to start. Using a blue Carlon will _guarantee_ one. :whistling2:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> I still have probably 10 or 20 old brown cut in boxes at the shop. Been there longer than I have.:laughing:
> 
> A brown box like this right?


Thats the money right there.


----------



## jmellc (Feb 25, 2011)

I think those receptacles are from the early 70's. I replaced a lot of them in my brother's house; his were made by Slater, I think. I've only seen a handful of them; they are real junk. I never saw new ones of them in the mid 70's when I first did electrical work. The few I saw then looked a few years old, so I'm thinking early 70's, as I was told that was when back stabbing came out. 

How can the NEC go into so much detail on so many issues & still allow this kind of junk? How can UL approve it in good conscience? backstabbing is one of the most common factors in problem wiring that I've ever seen.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

There's a s**tload of those old stab-only receptacles out here. I get a call at least once a week that winds up being a bad stab, and a good 75% of the time it's one of those things.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

You can still buy those stab in only receptacles.


----------



## jmellc (Feb 25, 2011)

I think the best of both worlds is the device with clamps. Stab device, but still tighten up clamp. That type also works well on stranded wire, a big plus.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

I just pulled one from my kitchen, it only had 2 stab holes per leg.


----------

